
Marissa Mayer hates Yahoo Mail as much as you do - janvdberg
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/14/15800348/marissa-mayer-yahoo-mail-gmail
======
janvdberg
I get that as a leader you need to set an example but it struck me as curious
that she wasn't able to change Yahoo Mail to her needs or that she clearly
stuck with it despite frustrations.

~~~
qbrass
She would have been fired for spending a lot of money on infrastructure that
wouldn't be noticed long before she succeeded in revamping Yahoo Mail.

